# Pre-sexing, then re-vegging?



## Skunko (Aug 25, 2009)

I've heard that in small grows where one is short on space...plants can be switched to flowering, then when they show sex switched back to vegetative where clones can be taken of the females and the males can be culled. I imagine this would work...but would it stress the plants and cause hermaphrodites in the females?

and could clones be taken from plants during flowering?...I've read that some say yes, while others say no....any thoughts on these matters from the growmasters here?

Thanks


----------



## arss (Aug 26, 2009)

you can do that if you want. I've done it and none of my ladies were stressed enough to produce pollen sacks. It took a while for the sex to show on a few of my plants and it ended up taking a lot longer than i expected. Also if you veg long enough (~6 weeks or so) they should start to show pre-flowers by themselves.

I recomend taking clones of all your plants and then flower the mothers (or fathers). then toss out any clones that came from a male.

You can take clones from a flowering plant but if you take too large of a clone too late into flowering, it causes a lot of stress for the plant. If you're going to take clones from a flowering plant, take them in the first two weeks.

I've read that taking clones from a flowering plant may slow down the flowering process and reduce your yield. I also read that clones taken from a flowering plant will root faster. I don't know if it is true but it has something to to with there being too much nitrogen in veg fertilizers. 



mygirls said:


> my way i get roots in 3 to 5days. what many don't undersatnd in that when cloneing your to use a bloom nute also. pretty much youwant little to no nitregon running threw the clone more PK thats why it better to take from a flower plant in my oppinion. the first week or two in flower is the best time to clone. i will find where i have read this.


----------



## Skunko (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for that my friend! I've read that too but can't find it again...lol. You confirmed it for me. so once I get going... maybe I'll sprout the little buggers....veg em for a bit...then once forced to flower...I'll wait a week...clone them all, and get rid of the males. ( unless there's a really great one then I'll harvest his little balls for pollen...bwaa haaa haaaa)

Thank you again for your reply. I've got some bad ass genetics on hand, but won't get to crack 'em for another six months or so, and I want to be ready to get going once I'm moved and settled in (moving to Colorado in Dec. where it's medically legal and I can post pics and journals here without having to look over my shoulder). My plan is to do some back-cross breeding anyway and create stabilized strains for a medical seed bank in Colorado where my friends have a dispensary, helping people is my calling and growing will be so much fun.

I appreciate all the advice I'm getting here....thank you all....I can't WAIT!!!!

My present and future patients will thank you all too!


----------



## bellcore (Sep 23, 2015)

Regarding sexing, then re-vegging. Do people do this on a regular basis and does it usually work out OK?


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 1, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Regarding sexing, then re-vegging. Do people do this on a regular basis and does it usually work out OK?


I do it all the time...no problems.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2015)

I usually just put my plants into flower and take clones when they shpw their sex. I get roots in about 10 days and the yield has never been affected when using those clones


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 4, 2015)

Here is one I pre sexd and flowerd then re vegg then flower again.. From seed plant no clones or nothing..


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 6, 2015)

Why waste the time? Germinating from seed.... most strains will show sex in 30 to 35 days in veg. Cull the males then.

Whereas.... germinating from seed....it takes a couple weeks to for the seedling to get rooted enough to bother flipping to 12/12. Then it takes at least 1 week to show sex and then you have to go back to 18/6 for a couple weeks to get it back to veg. At the very least youll need 30 to 35 days to sex them but probably a lot more.

So why not veg until you see pistils then cull the males and flip?


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 6, 2015)

You can take clones in flower as well .... Google or search here for monster cropping. You will get monster plants lol.


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 6, 2015)

I personally ran an experiment with cloning autos and flowering plants. I've taken clones from early and late into flowering for this experiment. I've gotten clones to take every time and got them to reveg and then reflowered with no herm problems. I have journals on a different forum. 
I have clones still to this day from revegged mothers with no problems.

Edit: before anyone asks why would you clone an auto.....because you can take that single branch with a bud and make it herm to produce seeds without loosing the whole plant. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 7, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Why waste the time? Germinating from seed.... most strains will show sex in 30 to 35 days in veg. Cull the males then.
> 
> Whereas.... germinating from seed....it takes a couple weeks to for the seedling to get rooted enough to bother flipping to 12/12. Then it takes at least 1 week to show sex and then you have to go back to 18/6 for a couple weeks to get it back to veg. At the very least youll need 30 to 35 days to sex them but probably a lot more.
> 
> So why not veg until you see pistils then cull the males and flip?


A week to show sex? What strain? I seem to have to wait three weeks lol


SlimTim said:


> I personally ran an experiment with cloning autos and flowering plants. I've taken clones from early and late into flowering for this experiment. I've gotten clones to take every time and got them to reveg and then reflowered with no herm problems. I have journals on a different forum.
> I have clones still to this day from revegged mothers with no problems.
> 
> Edit: before anyone asks why would you clone an auto.....because you can take that single branch with a bud and make it herm to produce seeds without loosing the whole plant.
> ...


Are you just letting the clone (auto) go long enough that it produces seed or hitting it with a spray? Great ideal! If I ever find a auto keeper I'll give it a try, i'm searching for one that actually does well, and gets me high, it seems a tall order lol.


----------



## Grojak (Oct 7, 2015)

I tend to take cuts after about 3-4 days under flower… that said I've successfully taken cuts 3-4 weeks into flower…. what I would do if I was you is put em in flower, take clones once you know which are females and leave them in flower… you will get smoke faster and not waste time reverting your plants. You'll have harvested plants in about 55-75 days depending on strain and those clones you took will be ready to jump n and rock by the time you harvest.


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> A week to show sex? What strain? I seem to have to wait three weeks lol
> 
> Are you just letting the clone (auto) go long enough that it produces seed or hitting it with a spray? Great ideal! If I ever find a auto keeper I'll give it a try, i'm searching for one that actually does well, and gets me high, it seems a tall order lol.


I spray with CS to get the herm and seeds. These Blue Mammoth I have going have been growing for 87 days today from seed in root riot cube. The seeds are about done. Rhino seed bank has the Original strain I started with from Barney's Farm. It took me a long search for an auto that I liked also, I'm more of a regular seed type of grower. I like it enough I've been on this project for over a year starting with breeder seeds. 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks nice! I need an auto for outdoors here in the summer. Need it done before they start flying lol.


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> Looks nice! I need an auto for outdoors here in the summer. Need it done before they start flying lol.


Yeah the eye in the sky is a mofo.
Normally these grow out allot quicker but obviously being a seed project is taking time. They don't look the best in this shot but you see they are decent for auto. 
That's 2 plants. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> You can take clones in flower as well .... Google or search here for monster cropping. You will get monster plants lol.


I take all my clones in the second week of flower now.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> You can take clones in flower as well .... Google or search here for monster cropping. You will get monster plants lol.


Yes you can take clones in flower up to 2 weeks and from bottom of plant and to be honest pending if buds are forming it takes along time to get it all back in order its a waste of time really i took some clones there rooted will post pictures later how sickly they look ( Monster crop) expect double the time to get it all up n growing again they got there first feeding 400 ppm recently so hope they turn around 
But its all about speed n time clones were taken to keep strain not worrying bout monster crop plant 

PS here is what they looked like when i took em will post 3 weeeks later pics


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 7, 2015)

Ya I've seen some of the clones from monster cropping and they do look rather sickly .


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 7, 2015)

For what its worth n time wasted for flowering is no matter what anyone tells you its going to be 5 - 7 weeks before they show takin clones from a pre mature plant is not going to speed anything up as to show sex and specially reverting a plant back to veg 
many will take clones an put them on 12 / 12 mark em and once plant matures enough and starts flowering you will know .
So was there any gains in it or just letting plant grow once it naturaly shows sex clone and flip to flower


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> A week to show sex? What strain? I seem to have to wait three weeks lol
> 
> Are you just letting the clone (auto) go long enough that it produces seed or hitting it with a spray? Great ideal! If I ever find a auto keeper I'll give it a try, i'm searching for one that actually does well, and gets me high, it seems a tall order lol.


At least a week. For me it has usually been about 16to 20 days...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 7, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> At least a week. For me it has usually been about 16to 20 days...


 from seed ???i have never seen it that fast from germination to showing sex easy 6 - 7 weeks for solid confirmation


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> from seed ???i have never seen it that fast from germination to showing sex easy 6 - 7 weeks for solid confirmation View attachment 3516273View attachment 3516274


It has been a consistent 35ish days for me from seed. Start to see the pair of pistils popping up at the nodes.

What has varied from strain to strain is the start of flowers after flipping to 12/12. Some strains have been quick...8-10 days. But most have been 16 to 20 days... but that is after the pistils showed around 35ish days in veg....


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 7, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Why waste the time? Germinating from seed.... most strains will show sex in 30 to 35 days in veg. Cull the males then.
> 
> Whereas.... germinating from seed....it takes a couple weeks to for the seedling to get rooted enough to bother flipping to 12/12. Then it takes at least 1 week to show sex and then you have to go back to 18/6 for a couple weeks to get it back to veg. At the very least youll need 30 to 35 days to sex them but probably a lot more.
> 
> So why not veg until you see pistils then cull the males and flip?


I did that for an experimental because to monster crop a clone the root mass is not as big as the whole plant being monster cropped, I have been lucky for it not hermie but downside is it didn't flower as quick the second time around. But worth the messing around tho when she decides to finish


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 9, 2015)

Just buy a sex testing kit. Done and done,no need to flower 

It's 2015 people


----------



## bellcore (Oct 9, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Just buy a sex testing kit. Done and done,no need to flower
> 
> It's 2015 people


Link?


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 10, 2015)

After the first true leaves spear we pluck and crush the cotyledons. 
Easy peasy, no guess work and NEVER grow a male plant. 

http://phylosbioscience.com/plant-sex-test-instructions/


----------



## bellcore (Oct 10, 2015)

So it's $10 a card and you can check two plants with each card? Hmmm


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 10, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> After the first true leaves spear we pluck and crush the cotyledons.
> Easy peasy, no guess work and NEVER grow a male plant.
> 
> http://phylosbioscience.com/plant-sex-test-instructions/


I think I like the old school methods... Every regular seed I had wich have been herbies freebie afghan put em all down let them grow and look for node distance the taller ones were nearly a guarantee male but stick in flower just incase or clone the bugger.. the advantages are the learning curve or to up your cloning skills it's fun why be quick when you can slowly learn things?!!! But that's just me lol plus I can't clone to save my life


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 11, 2015)

Because time is money. That's why. And flipping a plant to sex it, the flip back into veg.. you will have more trannys than a Bangkok night club. 

Nobody wants to see bananas on chicks...


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 11, 2015)

Good point but NOT IN MY HOUSE lol and I grow for personal an more like an education for me too. Attention to detail of the plant will keep them straight... Not allways tho


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 11, 2015)

bellcore said:


> So it's $10 a card and you can check two plants with each card? Hmmm



Read much? 4 plants per card.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 20, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> After the first true leaves spear we pluck and crush the cotyledons.
> Easy peasy, no guess work and NEVER grow a male plant.
> 
> http://phylosbioscience.com/plant-sex-test-instructions/


Great link, but you have personal experience? Also, how the hell do I order on the website? It just keeps taking me back to the feeding of info lol


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah we tested with them before. Not sure on the link...I'm driving


----------



## budman111 (Jan 8, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> Because time is money. That's why. And flipping a plant to sex it, the flip back into veg.. you will have more trannys than a Bangkok night club.
> 
> Nobody wants to see bananas on chicks...


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 9, 2016)

I always have a corner of the budding room where I can keep un-sexed plants in 1 gallon until they show sex, I am not worried about growing a vigorous plant at this point so residual light is ok, as soon as I can see sex I top aggressively, transplant into 7-10 gallons and veg for 7 to 15 days. I often grow 12/12 from seed too I ll plant 3 seeds in the pot, if 2 or all 3 are females I ll let them be if only 1 is female I put in veg room. 3 plants 12/12 from seed in a 10 gallons will yield as well as 1 plant that went back to veg.


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 10, 2016)

if your gonna sex and reveg instead u might as well just let it start going into flower then take clones and monstercrop ur favorite plants.....heres my monster cropped buzz light gear vs the original mother  llook how many more colas the monstercrop has then the original plant with just being topped 4 times


----------



## blackforest (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting stuff here. I just popped 6 reg. I just take a small cutting from each one when they are big enough and put them in a dome under 12/12. The cuttings will show sex in about a week and now I know which are male and female without having to put the actual plant into flower. Works well for me. Actually in the process right now.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 15, 2016)

TBH no matter what even on 12 / 12 from seed will take same amount of time or pretty dam close most will veg a seedling till they can clone it then flip clones on 12 12 

Sure a person can go straight to 12 / 12 but the revegging part is whats going to kill you expect pending how far you let them bloom out 8 weeks before all plant reverts back and looks like a vegging plant


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 16, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> TBH no matter what even on 12 / 12 from seed will take same amount of time or pretty dam close most will veg a seedling till they can clone it then flip clones on 12 12
> 
> Sure a person can go straight to 12 / 12 but the revegging part is whats going to kill you expect pending how far you let them bloom out 8 weeks before all plant reverts back and looks like a vegging plant


 it only takes about 2-3 weeks to switch back to veg


----------



## getdown76 (Jan 21, 2016)

Simple fix. Sex one branch. BOOM!


----------



## getdown76 (Jan 21, 2016)

If One is as experienced as One claims, One should be able to tell WITHIN a week FOR SURE with all strains. At least that has been the case for and my colleagues and I. We have been cultivating for around 20 years and its always been the same. On the sativa strains that take 110 days to flower show sex within a week (just an example).


----------



## getdown76 (Jan 21, 2016)

When you catch it within the week, down time is a week at the most....


----------

